# Aussie Alert!



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I had no idea that Aussies were deathly allergic to Ivermectin. My guy kept following my goats around eating "goat berries" when he was in the barn with me. This nasty habit poisoned him, badly! Vet says many die within hours of exposure. Wish I had known ahead! He is alive but seriously altered neurologically. May need to be put down.:worried:


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

oh dear thats not good :/ are all dogs deathly allergic to ivermectin? we have our lab whos a little over 10 years old and we put her outside after the goats have been in the front yards :/ this concerns us :/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh Im so sorry....how scary...there are a few different breeds who can not have any at all....


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.awca.net/drug.htm

This is a very informative scientific journal type article on the subject. To further explain I ivermectin contained in heartworm prevention labeled for usage in dogs is safe! Even the green box of heart guard has a border collie on it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe it is Ivomac plus that is dangerous to some breeds..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, thanks for posting. Our border collie and shep. mix are forever trying to eat goat berries. I only worm when needed and since all are preg.
I am being careful, but never even thought about the wormer being in the berries. I did know that collies shouldn't take Heart Guard for heartworm, 
but never knew the reason why! (genetically). I hope your dog gets better, soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for your dog.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...I have never heard of that! I am so sorry. I hope your dog recovers alright! :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry you learned the hard way, hope he recovers. There is a genetic test available to check for the mdr1 gene. My Aussies breeder does it as well as a lot of others.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry!  Is there any chance his brain may recover?


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

I am so sorry about your dog. I knew Ivermectrin could poisen a dog (I once knew a lady who used the leftovers in a tube of horse wormer on her dogs), but I would have never thought about goat berries having residual drugs. How scary, I hope he can recover.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry your going through this. Who would have thought that eating goat berries would cause that?

Also for those of you wondering it does not just affect collies. I can effect most herding breeds. It also affects many types of long nosed dogs like Dobermans. We have a Doberman cross and she pukes and acts sick for days if she gets some. While its not as severe as a Collies reaction they are obviously also sensitive to it.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoping his brain will recover but no guarentees. At this point he is still "detoxing". Checked in at U of I (Illinois and Iowa both) vet programs. It is genetic. 50% of all Border Collies and Aussies. 70% of all collies. Others as well. You can google it as MDR1 gene or ivermectin toxicity in dogs. Heartgard does have a border collie on the box. Crazy isn't it! Talked to a rescue group that handles these breeds for ideas on detoxing. Some dogs, given frontline +, heartgard or with direct exposure to either ivermectin product for livestock die almost instantly.
My concern with our guy is that it has made him aggressive, to where he snaps on another animal and just goes crazy attacking them. Ripped my lab mix's ear, killed 2 cats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I hope he recovers!


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

There is a whole list of dogs that I don't remember. Its worth googling if you have a dog. My daughter's corgi mix ate the top off of bottle of ivermectin + with no effect. That probably would have killed Shady.


----------



## curtsey13 (May 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear what you are going through. We breed Mini Aussies and we do the DNA testing on them all and steer clear of Ivermectim, but I never even thought of the "goats berries"!! Thanks so sharing the info. and I hope your dog recovers.


----------

